# me and my wife r going threw a separation



## chevy71 (Jun 10, 2011)

ok me and my wife of 5 years togather 10 r going threw a separation she left and said she just not in love with me she said it cause of all the fighting we do but i am deeply in love with her and do not want to fell at this i kow she loves me she just dont give me the time to make it better ive been reading the book called the love dare and im on the nineth day and its hard cause shes not here i just need help on what to do im lost with out her and my boys i feel sick to my stoamch all the time im in counsling and its helping with my angre i just want them back


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

What you are going through is all too common here. Stay strong. Read tons of stories here. Mine is in my profile but I am again separated a second time. There are success stories but it takes commitment from both people and one to two years. Best of luck.

There are a ton of good books to read on marriage and separation. I suggest sacred marriage if you are religiously inclined.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chevy71 (Jun 10, 2011)

ok thank you havent seen her in few days and she stopped by to day and it was all smiles and laughing i think it might be heading in the right way but just going to keep working hard and let time take its toll and hopefully it will all turn out for the best


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

What can you fix about yourself to become a better person and a better partner? Focus on that, not on her.

Also, insist on equal time with your children. It will mean making some career-affecting decisions, but if you want to be an equal parent in their life, that's what you have to do. Otherwise, do not blame her if she has them more/does more. Kids require time and commitment. They would love it from both parents, 50/50. Think about that.


----------



## socal04 (Apr 28, 2011)

going thru a hard situation also... sisters359 is right.. only thing u can really control is yourself..

i found this site helpful
I AM Spirituality

the video podcasts were helpful... good luck


----------

